# Daytona Beach, FL area gamers



## LogicsFate (Aug 31, 2005)

I have recently moved back to my birth state of Florida, and I'm in the market for a group of gamers. I play DnD, M&M, SW D20, BESM, A whole lot of other games related to RPGS(and many not) and I'm more than willing to learn any new or old systems

If pressed I have been know to Game Master also


----------

